# Orbea Laufey W20 H30



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Got this for Sophie's birthday (6)

It has hydrodiscs and a 66 degree head angle. Can upgrade to a sus fork later if I want. 21.3lb with pedals and sophie is 3'9" with a 48 cm inside leg.

Weather a bit pish at the moment so only ridden it in the street as yet. She is dying to take it to the local pump track.


----------



## greenkiwi (Aug 31, 2009)

That bike looks like the perfect 20" bike.

I've been looking for one like that, the hydraulic brakes are a must and I'd rather not have a suspension fork due to the weight. How much does this bike weigh?

I currently have a Liv/Giant STP 20 on order STP 20 FS Liv (2021) | Women Trail bike | Liv Cycling New Zealand

My two concerns are weight and the rear cassette size. The Liv is 32T max on the back, I would think that the 36T on the back would help let kids climb more hills without assistance.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

greenkiwi said:


> My two concerns are weight and the rear cassette size. The Liv is 32T max on the back, I would think that the 36T on the back would help let kids climb more hills without assistance.


Don't get hung up on weight I only measured it because someone asked me to. Its 21.3lbs (its in the original post) They will be coming from a single speed so any gearing will be a big improvement. I couldn't tell you the rear cassette teeth without looking it up.









Orbea


Bicycles, helmets and cycle clothing. Orbea develops technology applied to products for bike lovers.




www.orbea.com





I went for this bike because of the discs and geo.


----------



## greenkiwi (Aug 31, 2009)

LoL, sorry I didn't read it... I immediately started seeing if I could find it in New Zealand. I don't worry too much about weight, as long as it isn't too heavy. i.e. <25lbs seems ok, but more than 25# for a 20" bike for a child that weighs 45lbs could make it harder for them to handle.

The rear cassette on the Orbea is 11-36, which is a bigger range than most bikes I've seen. I hadn't thought too much about it until I got my son his new 24" bike and it had a 46T cassette on the back and all of a sudden he never complained about hills. . And never hopped off to push it up.

I live down in New Zealand, so the selection is a bit more limited.

thx. I'm going to see whether someone is an importer and has the 20" model.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

she has been coming on leaps and bounds


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Few updates.
Running a manitou junit fork, Chinese 127mm crank with a 11-42 cassette. Rims are 30 internal from specialized, front hub XTR boost, rear spank oozy. Dropper is a KS lev 75mm. Bash is unite components. tyres F&R are now DHF/DHRII.

only issue with the cranks is the SRAM fitment rings needed a little file to make them fit but that was a 5 min job.





Kid Crank Sets Direct Mount Crank Gxp Crank Sets - Buy Direct Mount Crank,Kid Crank Sets,Gxp Crank Sets Product on Alibaba.com


Kid Crank Sets Direct Mount Crank Gxp Crank Sets - Buy Direct Mount Crank,Kid Crank Sets,Gxp Crank Sets Product on Alibaba.com



hrtckj.en.alibaba.com


----------



## donkeyboy (Jun 18, 2007)

Bike looks great! I'm thinking of ordering those cranks but I'm a little worried about frame clearance. Any idea of the minimum frame clearance required, or distance from centerline of seat tube to inside edge of the crank tip? Thanks!


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

donkeyboy said:


> Bike looks great! I'm thinking of ordering those cranks but I'm a little worried about frame clearance. Any idea of the minimum frame clearance required, or distance from centerline of seat tube to inside edge of the crank tip? Thanks!


plenty - off hand I don't know the exact distance.


----------

